# [SOLVED] Overclocking advice please



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have not been doing this very long and would like a little help please 

Windows 7 sp1
CPU - Athlon ii x4 620 (standard 2.6)
MOBO - Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
PSU - iCute 1000W Model AP-1000AS (says its 80 plus rated)
RAM - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 ( pretty sure its this Corsair Vengeance LP Performance Memory modules 8GB.. | Ebuyer.com 
GPU - Nvidia Zotac GTS 450 1gb DDR5 Dual DVI 
HDD - 1x 128gb ssd boot drive 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 2tb drives storage
Optical - BD reader (name off speccy64 is ATAPI BD B DH6E2L ATA Device)
CPU Cooler - Just purchased Corsair H40 watercooler (all in 1 piece) kit that will go on this weekend
Case fan manual controller controlling 5 fans controlling 4x120mm inwards and 1x 14mm(i think) outwards 

I dont have stress test results but i did run them previously and they were fine with the cooling i already have (aftermarket cooler) and ran for a few hours at 3.119 with no errors 

I have an attic bedroom and temps can normally be warm. at the minute the average cpu temp is 30*c 


Now.. i have overclocked this system to 3.119mhz by changing the FSB only and have been runniong it at this for a number of months.. maybe 9 ish with no problems and no BSOD etc.. 
i was running it higher and got it upto 3.25. it booted fine but when under load it crashed 

my question is... how would i safely clock it further ? i have seen people on youtube clock to 4.1 on this cpu 

I do not know what to do as far as voltages are concerned 

any help would be apprechiated 

Oh and btw if i fry the cpu it just gives me an excuse to buy this  as it starts at 3.4 

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket AM3.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*

You need a lot of experience to do OCing. I would move the clock down if you say your having crashes.

Also you basically have a junk power supply so having a CPU that needs more power when the PSU is junk isn't a good idea.

In your case I would remove the OC completely.


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

At 3.119 I'm not having any crashes at all 


With this psu this system has ran smoothly for the last 9 months with this level of clock 
Even while gaming or watching 3d movies

When purchased it seemed like a decent psu and I didn't have the £150+ to get the corsair or xfx or similar ones


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*

What is the primary goal by OC'ing? Are you experiencing problems running at stock speed?
Your PSU is a definite concern. You don't get a good quality 1000W PSU for £59.99.
If you experience problems over 3.119MHz, that would appear to be your limit.



AMT1989 said:


> my question is... how would i safely clock it further ? i have seen people on youtube clock to 4.1 on this cpu


No two PC's, regardless of hardware similarities, will perform or OC the same.
Liquid cooling offers no advantages over air for normal use and 16GB of RAM is pointless unless very serious graphics or CAD is being done.


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

I started the over clicking was multitasking 

I frequently am transferring recorded gaming videos from removable hdd to the hdd on the pc then rendering video and uploading to YouTube 
And all at the same time as the usual stuff 

I was finding that It was taking a very long time 

I just wanted the extra little bit of power to be pushed out of it so that I could work a little faster 
That's where the ram came into play too


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*

you dont need £150 for a good psu in the uk. You can get a decent seasonic psu from scan for about £90 and yes your psu is crap. It may be ok at the lower clock levels but it may not like a voltage increase (which is generally how to solve overclocking issues).

I always overclock so hopefully I can help you although I don't do AMDs.

Please tell me the settings you used? (hopefully you did this in the BIOS).
Please tell me the 3.3v, 12v and 5v voltages from the BIOS?
Can you tell me what the BSOD said?
Tell me your temps?

As Tyree said Not all of the same type of CPU can achieve the same results.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*

Download and run Prime95, the single best stability tester.
Prime95 (64bit) - 25.11 Download - EXTREME Overclocking

If you can't pass Prime95 with safe temperatures for 6 hours, you're not stable and you need to adjust.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*



AMT1989 said:


> Now.. i have overclocked this system to 3.119mhz by changing the FSB only and have been runniong it at this for a number of months.. maybe 9 ish with no problems and no BSOD etc..
> i was running it higher and got it upto 3.25. it booted fine but when under load it crashed


The limits have been established with the hardware as is.


----------



## AMT1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok thanks guys 

I agrees that this is my limit at the minute 
Won't be going any further


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking advice please*

Wise decision. I would be more than reluctant OC'ing with the hardware in use.


----------

